# co2 generator or tank witch is better?



## royalgreen (Aug 6, 2008)

*ok well we all know that co2 is good for are plants. but what is the better way to go? tank or generator? in the long run which one coast less and works the best.

lets hear it people, what do you have to say in your experience...
a little side note. if anyone knows how to build or even knows how a generator work that would be great(cheaper to build your own i think)*


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 7, 2008)

Okay, it depends on a lot of things.

I wouldn't suggest building your own generator. Yes, it is just a propane grill, but it has a safety tip over switch and an auto pilot that'll keep you from burning down your garden.

The main issues are, heat and ventillation. If you're already having a heat problem, use a tank. 

Although you CAN run higher room temperatures with co2, around 95, try to keep it comfortable, because the soil, or water needs to stay cool.

If you are venting a lot of air from the room, you will loose a lot of precious co2.

I'd recommend a co2 controller with fuzzy logic for a tank system, and an on off system for the generator.

Cost wise, a 20 lb co2 tank and a normal propane cylinder cost 20 bucks, and they last the same amount of time. 

Co2 tanks require you go to a welding supply warehouse, while propane is at most gas stations.

If you have heat problems use a tank, if you don't use a generator.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention, co2 works by flowing over the leaves surfaces. If you spend some time in your garden, the air you breathe will feed the plants.

I noticed this while working in my garden, the fuzzy logic would keep reseting itself, adjusting to the room, and eventually stop completely. i then noticed the meter was reading 2600 or something, and i sort of freaked out looking for a leak in the valve or something... later learned it was just because i was in there working... duh.


----------



## desertrat (Aug 8, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> Okay, it depends on a lot of things.
> 
> I wouldn't suggest building your own generator. Yes, it is just a propane grill, but it has a safety tip over switch and an auto pilot that'll keep you from burning down your garden.
> 
> ...


+ rep for taking the time to give a full answer. helped me alot.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

No prob. On a side note, generators create carbon monoxide, and warn you not to use them indoors...

Besides who needs more combusted chlorofloracarbons in there already smokey house.


----------



## Celticman (Aug 9, 2008)

U can use a CO2 generator with natural gas. Run a line from your household gasline and you never have to refill anything.
With any generator (naturals gas or propane) you are going to need an ac unit.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 9, 2008)

Good point, if you have natural gas, i only knew one person to do that, most people are afraid to mess with their gas lines, and can't get a professional to do it for them.

I'd say generators are best for greenhouses, or large rooms.


----------



## GrowFoSho (Mar 13, 2010)

Check out Hydro Innovations Water-Cooled Co2 Generator... It's the route I'm taking. You can use a propane tank (which is way less conspicuous to neighbors) or if you want you can use an existing natural gas line. Which is pretty awesome, You would never have to deal with tanks or refills or sneaking tanks in late at night, Just turn that bad bitch on and watch them grow 30% faster & larger. And with an awesome generator such as this one, if you ever run into the, all to common, spider mite or bug problem.. You can turn your co2 generator up to as much as 10,000 PPM and eradicate or snuff out anything creepy or crawly in your precious medical garden. Check out B.C. Hardcore for more awesome grow tips! BC sets up muti-million dollar operations all through-out, Oh Canada! haha Peace out! and Never Forget "Loose Lips, Sink Ships" so, Shh!


----------



## jeebuscheebus (Mar 13, 2010)

GrowFoSho said:


> You can turn your co2 generator up to as much as 10,000 PPM and eradicate or snuff out anything creepy or crawly in your precious medical garden.


Generators can't achieve that high of a PPM. You need tanks to go to 10,000 PPM.


----------



## i81two (Mar 14, 2010)

How can i quickly and cheaply measure my co2 level.

I run a generator that is for a huge greenhouse in a 12x12. I run it 1/2 hr on/off. I wonder if it is not enough or am i wasting $.


----------



## max420thc (Mar 30, 2010)

that would be TOO much. CO 2.a generator made for a large green house in a 12x12? ran for 30 min. wow. 
you can buy the test strips for co2 . evacuate the room with outside air. run for 5 min. do a test and see how much CO 2 is generated . if it is half of what you need run it longer . and ajust as needed. i have a green air monitor so i dont have to worry about that. have a exaust fan set to evacuate the room every hour with fresh air and then have the generator recharge the room.
just because you are using CO 2 does not mean your plants do not need fresh clean air.


----------

